# DTG Fulfillment Services Needed



## ihateaaron (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello,

I am in need of a DTG fulfillment service along the lines of Printful but with more competitive pricing as we are looking at pushing 1000+ shirts a month by june and every dollar counts at that point.

The larger the print area the better and the print MUST withstand washes as these are sold as luxury items.

If you can DTG print on sleeves of long sleeve shirts it is a HUGE bonus.

Hat embroidery is also a huge bonus.

Shirts must be tear away tags and with a tag print.

Again I am looking at moving my business over to a new DTG fulfillment company and turning over 1000+ shirts/mo.

If this is something you or your business is interested in please email me at: ireallyhateaaron @ gmail .com 

thanks!


----------

